# Why does iPhoto open when I connect my Kindle?



## audax (Sep 6, 2010)

Every time I connect my Kindle 3 to my iMac, iPhoto opens automatically.  Is there any way to stop this happening?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Now this is an odd question..... Any chance you added a pic somewhere in the root directory? Even that seems unlikely....


----------



## audax (Sep 6, 2010)

No pictures - just a couple of MP3s in the Music folder.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

You cold always try turning off the autoload feature of iPhoto.


Mike


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds like a driver issue as your iMac thinks the Kindle is a camera. Can you see the folders in the Kindle after connecting?


----------



## StormRider (Sep 4, 2010)

The same thing happens to me!
And no, w5jck, you can't see the folders in the Kindle after connecting.

The only way that I know how to stop it is by clicking on the iPhoto menu, then "Preferences".  Under the "General" tab, the last option says "Connecting camera opens:"  My default is set to iPhoto, but if you change it to "no application", it should stop from automatically opening when you hook up the Kindle.

Unfortunately, it also stops it from opening when you hook up your camera...


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

With the Kindle connected, open the Image Capture application.  If you're on Snow Leopard, you will be able to specify what app (if any) should open when you connect the Kindle (or any other device)

I think you need Snow Leopard to make different rules for different, devices, though.  Previous versions of the OS were all or nothing, I think (but I don't have any pre-SL computers to check)


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

StormRider said:


> Unfortunately, it also stops it from opening when you hook up your camera...


As I recall, it's an iPhoto issue - either iPhoto opens every storage device that gets connected via USB or it doesn't open anything. It isn't smart enough to know the difference. I don't use iPhoto at all so I told it to never do anything. Image Capture opens when I plug in my camera and I use that to move image files to the computer.

Wally


----------



## audax (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks to all for useful advice guys.  I took the easy way out and disabled the auto-open facility - it's not a big deal to open iPhoto when downloading images.


----------

